
Yahoo! Co-Founder Jerry Yang Named Chief Executive Officer (Yahoo press release) - nickb
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/070618/aqm723.html
======
pg
"Fostering a culture of winning?" Ouch. Can't imagine Google saying something
so corporate. Plus it makes it painfully clear that this is to be a departure
from the previous culture of losing.

Yahoo probably will do better now, though. Jerry's a hacker, and that's what Y
needs.

~~~
zach
The lack of a "culture of winning" sounds like someone's knock on Semel that
bubbled up from boardroom debate to press release subtitle.

In this context it actually sounds more like a campaign promise.

------
eposts
Just what yahoo needs. Hope this changes Yahoo, the way Jobs changed Apple
after Sculley.

